# Protection from keyless start thefts...?!



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi guys

I am new to the forum and have recently taken delivery of a new TTS (will be sure to post a couple of photos soon).

I have become slightly worried about the ease of keyless start/stop cars being stolen and wondered if anyone on here has an OBD lock that they can recommend (that fits and seems more than competent at providing added protection to the car). I keep seeing the Autocyb lock being mentioned a few times.

Also any other suggestions for added security such as a Disklok and any reviews/opinions on them would also be welcome!

Has there been any spouts of Mk3 TT's being stolen?

Thanks


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Never heard of a keyless theft of a TT yet.

I wouldn't worry about it, make sure you have the right insurance in place


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Someone posted a link to a device that clamps over you OBD port but it was quite new so I don't think there were any reviews of its effectiveness. It was about 50 quid. A search over the last 3 months on here should throw it up. I'm sure there must be others too.
Its all well and good having good insurance cover and GAP but if your car is stolen then you are in for a fair wait before your insurance company pays out. And then when you've got the money (assuming its for replacement car cover and not return to invoice) then you can go out and buy a replacement.
BUT if you need your car every day or for work then this leaves you having to sort out another car in the meantime, which could be weeks.
PLUS if you've carefully specified your ideal TT and had to wait 3 or 4 months for it then you'll be in for another 3 or 4 months wait again. Or lose out and just get what's in stock at the time.
PLUS your insurance costs will go up, regardless of any protected no claims bonus, for the next 5 years.
PLUS some professional thieves will come back looking again in a few months to see if you've got a nice new replacement for them.
Nope. Far better if you can prevent the theft in the first place. Having said that if someone puts a gun to your head in the night and asks for your car keys - are you going to be stupid and withhold the Disklock key or whatever ?
Bear in mind you can only do so much to deter thieves and its probably impossible to prevent professional thieves if they really want your car. All you can do is improve your odds and make it harder for the less determined thieves.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Buy your OH a TTRS, then you don't need to worry about the theft of your TTS. :lol:


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

What concerns me about keyless is being outside the car whilst it is unlocked, you could be pushed out of the way then they get in and drive away the car.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!

placeborick - this is reassuring to know it is not a hot topic with TT's at the moment, but difficult not to worry at times when the car is left at the station car park and I often have to do very long hours so it is nearly always the last one in the car park with no one around at say midnight. I saw a random van last night near my car just gone midnight last night as i returned from work to pick it up from the station that then drove off immediately after I left. Hope it was not a scouting exercise!

Very valid points ZephyR2. Very annoying that this sort of thing is even an issue with owning a car! I guess I am hoping to find something that will act as much of a deterrent as possible as you said and also give me some piece of mind whilst it is left at the train station car park etc!

LEIGH-H - Hah! This is a very valid point!

90TJM - the key has to be present inside the vehicle to be started etc (unless it is being stolen where they 'create' a new key with the software they have etc).


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

90TJM said:


> What concerns me about keyless is being outside the car whilst it is unlocked, you could be pushed out of the way then they get in and drive away the car.


Couple of things here I think.
1) You're always outside the car when it's unlocked, regardless of if you are keyless or just remote (or indeed use a real key). You have to unlock the car before you get in....
2) The car is clever enough to know if the key is inside the car or outside, it will not start unless the key is also inside the cabin.
This is the same reason you can't accidentally lock the keys inside the car, it won't let you lock your car if it knows the keys are inside.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for info, the wifes MINI can be started with the fob outside the car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You need one of these..


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd go with a wheel clamp myself then.

Visual deterrent and you wont return to find half your dash ripped out.

Then again if people are scouting they're gonna get you on your own and demand the keys...

If I were a crook that's how I'd take your car 

Where is this carpark again? :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

You can set in the options so it only opens the drivers door on the non-keyless, not sure how it works for the keyless doors but I guess to open the passenger side you have to press the keyfob.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

On the MMI you can select what the first blip of the key does, I changed the wifes from opening everything to just the drivers door, prevents anyone getting in the passenger side when your on your jack.

At the moment i'm tending to block the TT in with one of my kids cars overnight, when they keys at home its put away-away rather than just left out for anyone to see.

99% of the time they need the keys, so make it hard and put them away every time and I mean every time you come in, anyone or a strange car you see in the street that doesn't look right wont be, trust your instincts.

You've worked hard for this pleasure, don't roll over and make it easy, be anal about your security, it'll pay and scuzz bag will go elsewhere.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll let you in to a secret .... The physical security device I have in my car requires a key to unlock and remove it. The extra key on the car keyring isn't the key for the device but if its pushed into the device's keyhole will jam up in the lock and make its extraction very difficult. And also preventing removal of the security device.
Its just about making life as difficult as possible for people who may want to steal your car.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> You need one of these..


You mean like this? ...


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'll let you in to a secret .... The physical security device I have in my car requires a key to unlock and remove it. The extra key on the car keyring isn't the key for the device but if its pushed into the device's keyhole will jam up in the lock and make its extraction very difficult. And also preventing removal of the security device.
> Its just about making life as difficult as possible for people who may want to steal your car.


Like your idea, Manchester pretty high on the car theft scale, usually German brands that draw interest, most go in a burglary offence so they need the keys, so put them well away people !


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Get a crook lock, problem solved.

As for keys, I keep mine downstairs in a reasonably obvious place, but out of reach of letter box fishing.

If somebody is willing to go to the effort to smash through the physical locks on my house, I don't really fancy taking them on, especially when half asleep.

Put in reasonable efforts to stop people from getting your property, but don't put yourself in front of property.

On a kind of related note, if you have euro cylinder locks (standard PVC affair), upgrade them. The ones supplied when fitted are stupid easy to get through.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Keyless is not very secure, some vehicles (and I assume this includes Audi) the biggest security risk is access to the OBD connector. Once the undesirable has access to this they can reprogram the security to accept another key, so they can then walk up to the vehicle and use the new key in their pocket to access the car and drive it away. Because there is no sign a break in (broken glass) it can be assume you left the car insecure and insurance co can be difficult.

So dont go leaving the car with a valet/carwash in the supermarket car park whilst you go shopping. Likewise always lock the car so forced entry is required to get to the OBD port.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

> On a kind of related note, if you have euro cylinder locks (standard PVC affair), upgrade them. The ones supplied when fitted are stupid easy to get through.


Yes, lock snapping is the common way they break in for your keys.

You want all external upvc doors to be 3 star rated either with a single 3 star cylinder or a combo of 2 star handle + 1 star cylinder.

I can recommend these: http://midlandlocks.angelfire.com/blog/ ... mith-blog/ Brilliant locks that work well. (I am a security professional  )


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sounds to me like the best security solution is to fit a tracker that can disable the engine remotely if triggered. I think Scorpion do one.

Not cheap, but if someone does nick your car, the engine turns off when they next come to a halt and I guess they will just panic and abandon it.

Mate of mine had a low tech version of this on a flashy kit car he had. He got so fed up of having to repair the damage caused when people nicked it or tried to nick it, he decided to leave it unlocked, keys in the ignition and put a fuel cut-off valve under the driver's seat which he would turn off when he left the vehicle.

When nicked, there was only enough fuel in the pipes for the car to be driven about 100 yards, so he never had to walk far to find it still in pristine condition!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

In other advice, don't install a tracker; unless your car is a one-off, you really don't want it back once it's been ragged around by clueless thugs. Most thefts of modern cars now involve the theft of the keys - so, as already said, don't hang them above the cat flap, but don't withhold them if you're threatened. It's just a car and your life is worth more (unless you spec'd the Tech Pack, in which case it's probably about evens).


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> It's just a car and your life is worth more (unless you spec'd the Tech Pack, in which case it's probably about evens).


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> It's just a car and your life is worth more (unless you spec'd the Tech Pack, in which case it's probably about evens).


Hahaha amazing


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

(unless you spec'd the Tech Pack, in which case it's probably about evens).[/quote]

PISSING MYSELF LAUGHING. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LEIGH-H said:


> In other advice, don't install a tracker; unless your car is a one-off, you really don't want it back once it's been ragged around by clueless thugs. Most thefts of modern cars now involve the theft of the keys - so, as already said, don't hang them above the cat flap, but don't withhold them if you're threatened.


From the way some folk on here describe their "running in" process I don't see how there's an awful lot of difference. :lol: 
You could argue that a car that has been factory built with your specific list of options / colour etc. and with a 4 months wait is a one-off.
Bear in mind not all thefts are by mindless, drug crazed joy riders. Many premium cars are stolen for selling on or or for parts or for a bank job and are not necessarily damaged in the process. Also quite often thieves will take a car and dump it some where quiet not far away and leave it for a day to see if its found quickly, indicating that there is a tracker on it.
At least if its got a tracker and its found soon after you can assess the damage. If its relatively unscathed then I would suggest that you reclaim it - especially bearing in mind what I said before about claiming for a replacement through your insurance. 
Of course if you find it in the middle of a ploughed field then that's a different matter and I think I might be inclined to walk away and pretend I hadn't found it. At least a tracker gives you options.



LEIGH-H said:


> It's just a car and your life is worth more (unless you spec'd the Tech Pack, in which case it's probably about evens).


But that's true. :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Auto locksmith vans are a big target for vehicle gangs now.

All the latest key creating software


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ironic that they gain access to all the latest hi-tech hardware and software by using a tin opener. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Damn beat me to it


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Dash said:


> Get a crook lock, problem solved.
> 
> As for keys, I keep mine downstairs in a reasonably obvious place, but out of reach of letter box fishing.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of the Disklok but it is annoying to think I will have to put the clunky thing on all the time and diminish the looks of the interior!!



LEIGH-H said:


> In other advice, don't install a tracker; unless your car is a one-off, you really don't want it back once it's been ragged around by clueless thugs. Most thefts of modern cars now involve the theft of the keys - so, as already said, don't hang them above the cat flap, but don't withhold them if you're threatened. It's just a car and your life is worth more (unless you spec'd the Tech Pack, in which case it's probably about evens).


Haha I did bloody spec the Tech Pack!! :lol:



placeborick said:


> I'd go with a wheel clamp myself then.
> 
> Visual deterrent and you wont return to find half your dash ripped out.
> 
> ...


A wheel clamp would certainly do the trick but would be a lot of effort to put on every morning etc and would most likely come across way too paranoid with the TTS!

Seems like a steering wheel lock is a good option if you ignore how it looks.

Would be good if there were more review on the Autocyb OBD lock to see if the OBD hack could be protected.

With a tracker, I think once it has got to the point where it has been stolen it is kind of too late and would in most circumstances not want the car back (despite waiting months for delivery etc).

Or maybe manufacturers do more to make them as near 'un-stealable' as possible!


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

:lol: :lol:

Should be easy to find the culprit, its the square guy running away..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Mclaren722 said:


> I was thinking of the Disklok but it is annoying to think I will have to put the clunky thing on all the time and diminish the looks of the interior!!
> 
> Seems like a steering wheel lock is a good option if you ignore how it looks.
> 
> ...


I'd probably go for one of these: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... 408234.htm Seem to remember that's what the folks used when I was younger and was fairly standard. Not too cumbersome, you can sling it behind the passenger seat when driving. The looks don't matter too much, as it won't be on when you're using it. They're painted yellow to act as a deterrent, but there is no reason why you couldn't spray it black and put some carbon wrap on it or something :lol:

A stop-lock is more of a deterrent than the ODB lock as it's visible; but both will delay a would-be thief, hopefully long enough for somebody to call the fuzz. That said, somebody I used to work with lost their stop-lock key and spent twenty minutes with a hack-saw on a reasonably busy street and nobody questioned him or called the cops.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bit annoying that you pay for new technology that saves you having get your key out of your pocket and put it in the ignition. 
But the trade off is that you have to buy a whacking great Disklock or something that needs to taken off or locked in place every time you use the car. And this is progress??

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a car and your life is worth more (unless you spec'd the Tech Pack, in which case it's probably about evens).
> ...


+1


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Bit annoying that you pay for new technology that saves you having get your key out of your pocket and put it in the ignition.
> But the trade off is that you have to buy a whacking great Disklock or something that needs to taken off or locked in place every time you use the car. And this is progress??
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I know, so frustrating. Especially when you start to have concerns about the car being stolen!

I think I am going to stop driving it to the station and fit a disklok during the week so it's not left at the station for so long with no one around.

Zephy (or anyone else who may know) do you know if disklok is the best bet for a steering wheel lock or just go with a stop lock for £30?


----------



## Mangs (Feb 9, 2016)

Has anyone here tried a disklok for the Mk3 TT? Thinking of getting one but I've read loads of reviews saying the fitting of it leaves dents on your steering wheel.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Mangs said:


> Has anyone here tried a disklok for the Mk3 TT? Thinking of getting one but I've read loads of reviews saying the fitting of it leaves dents on your steering wheel.


I was going to pick one up last weekend but decided against it in the end. It may put off most but if someone wants your car it will only add a couple of minutes extra for them.

If you decide to pick one up, please do post regarding it's fit.

Not too sure what to go with at the moment in regards to added security.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

There was a TV program a while ago that showed the effectiveness of the various steering wheel locks on the market. The only one that survived a professional thief's efforts for more than seconds was this one: http://bit.ly/1SQTVi8

If I recall correctly the program gave an ex-professional car thief so many minutes to defeat a range of devices. He succeeded in every case, with the exception of the Disklok - which he could not overcome. No idea if this would still be the case or if the Stoplok has been improved though.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Critter10 said:


> There was a TV program a while ago that showed the effectiveness of the various steering wheel locks on the market. The only one that survived a professional thief's efforts for more than seconds was this one: http://bit.ly/1SQTVi8
> 
> If I recall correctly the program gave an ex-professional car thief so many minutes to defeat a range of devices. He succeeded in every case, with the exception of the Disklok - which he could not overcome. No idea if this would still be the case or if the Stoplok has been improved though.


I have also seen a few videos and read test results on attacks on steering wheel locks. Disklok seems to last the longest but no more than around 2 minutes with a small grinder. If they want the car they will most likely come back for it with a grinder when no one is around!

This is what put me off for the price tag for an extra couple of minutes of protection so unsure what to go with at the moment. It is mainly a deterrent for most thieves


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You've all got TT's, they're hardly rare. So even if it's stolen-to-order, making yours more of a ball-ache to pinch than somebody else's could easily put off all but the most determined thief. Especially if they're thinking they can just put the window in and plug a laptop in.

Five minutes with an angle grinder first, you've already woken up the neighbourhood.

Still, if it was me, I'd wear a hi-vis jacket and get an old tow-truck and just tow away anything I wanted to steal and figure out how to get into them later.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Critter10 said:


> There was a TV program a while ago that showed the effectiveness of the various steering wheel locks on the market. The only one that survived a professional thief's efforts for more than seconds was this one: http://bit.ly/1SQTVi8
> 
> If I recall correctly the program gave an ex-professional car thief so many minutes to defeat a range of devices. He succeeded in every case, with the exception of the Disklok - which he could not overcome. No idea if this would still be the case or if the Stoplok has been improved though.


I'm sure that is a very effective deterrent but in reality how long before you get fed up of the ball ache of clamping it on and then unlocking and taking it off and stowing it away behind the passenger seat.
A mate of mine bought one a few years ago and even he who is keen and conscientious about security eventually hardly ever bothered fitting the dislok after a while.
Usually the more effective a deterrent is the more of an inconvenience it is to you. And even then no deterrent is completely foolproof. There will always be someone like Dash who will come round and tow it away.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Just try it...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Failing that










All you can do is deter.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

.........beginning to worry about Dash!!!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

+1 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dash said:


> Failing that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then get rid of the evidence


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Leopard, I have to say I love your style !!


----------



## Mangs (Feb 9, 2016)

I have done quite a bit of research on these devices and it seems that although it is removable when using loud tools with effort and time by an experienced 'professional', it is generally impossible for an average car thief. Most people who've had their cars stolen with these specific devices, the thieves have tried driving them with the lock on and failed.

Loads of keyless thefts around my area recently, but most have been Mercs. I'm yet to find a single report in person or online of a 2015/2016 plate Audi being stolen keylessly. Encouraging, but it's probably still somehow possible.

I'm considering buying the lock, depending on how I feel about potentially denting my steering wheel. If I do, I'll feedback to you guys. Unsure how it'd work around all the multimedia buttons our MK3s have though..


----------



## Whisky (May 5, 2016)

Mangs said:


> I have done quite a bit of research on these devices and it seems that although it is removable when using loud tools with effort and time by an experienced 'professional', it is generally impossible for an average car thief. Most people who've had their cars stolen with these specific devices, the thieves have tried driving them with the lock on and failed.
> 
> Loads of keyless thefts around my area recently, but most have been Mercs. I'm yet to find a single report in person or online of a 2015/2016 plate Audi being stolen keylessly. Encouraging, but it's probably still somehow possible.
> 
> I'm considering buying the lock, depending on how I feel about potentially denting my steering wheel. If I do, I'll feedback to you guys. Unsure how it'd work around all the multimedia buttons our MK3s have though..


There's a much better "lock" than a steering lock, it's not really a lock but it renders an Audi/VW impossible to start.

Open bonnet, open fuse box, remove largest red fuse, attach to car key's keyring, car will unlock and everything but will never start until the fuse is plugged back in.

Cost = £0
Number of ugly big heavy steering locks to carry in car = 0


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Or to make it more convenient (and hence more likely to be used) interrupt the starter cable with a suitable sized relay, operated by a switch concealed under the dash or somewhere.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Whisky, couldn't someone just go and grab a fuse? 

(If this is a stupid reply then apologies, car fuses aren't my thing )


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

They could, but like the switch under the dash, this is security through obscurity. People have to know that you've done that in order to get it operational. Rummaging around a car trying to figure out why it's not starting is probably not what your average thief really wants to waste time doing.

The fuse one only takes somebody checking you out first and spot you doing it before it's fairly redundant.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Or to make it more convenient (and hence more likely to be used) interrupt the starter cable with a suitable sized relay, operated by a switch concealed under the dash or somewhere.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't suppose you could set up such a device in my car could you?! (Seriously)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mclaren722 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Or to make it more convenient (and hence more likely to be used) interrupt the starter cable with a suitable sized relay, operated by a switch concealed under the dash or somewhere.
> ...


Well actually I've just had a hernia operation 48 hours ago so the last thing I want to be doing is thrutching about under a dashboard. But any auto electrician or a mate who knows a bit about electrics could do it for you. The parts and cable should cost less than a fiver.
The secret too is to make the new installation all look OEM so it doesn't stand out under the bonnet.
Look at the fuse for the starter (it will be quite a high load 40 amps or more) and make sure you get a relay that can handle that amount of current.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a friend who was in demolition many years ago who had an old Landrover. He wired 3 sticks of black powder under the drivers seat which you had to disable before starting the car. He always hope someone would try and steal it but it never happened. He also always remembered the switch himself. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whisky (May 5, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Whisky, couldn't someone just go and grab a fuse?
> 
> (If this is a stupid reply then apologies, car fuses aren't my thing )


Yes the car stealing guy could definitely just get a fuse.

So he/she would be doing the following:

Gain entry into car(without anyone noticing)
Check why car isn't starting
Rule out immobiliser
Open bonnet to have a poke about
Check fuse box diagram against fuses
Do it without a torch which would draw attention
Go away to get a fuse / Hotwire it with but of metal/wire he happen to have.
Return to car to steal it again.

Vs

Any other additional security methods.

Why not be even more professional a car stealing bastard and simply arrive with a tow truck/transporter and pick up plus remove the entire car in less than a minute?

Nothing short of actual weapon systems would stop someone from picking up your car in the middle of a car park, that's how tow away enforcement operates.

The advantage of the fuse method is that as it is built into every car, you can carry the method with you for the rest of your life. No cost required, no tools required.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Years ago before alarms were common I linked a 120dB piezo electric sounder to my alarm. The sounder was concealed behind trim inside the car.
The idea was that no thief would be able to stay inside the car for very long because of the piercing high pitched noise.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably went out of fashion with the invention of ear defenders.

It's cat and mouse, you put in a deterrent, they counter. Deterrent becomes useless - people stop using it. I guess if you're in a minority still using it, they might not be prepared.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've always thought that an hidden switch that cut the power would be the best solution..at least if they don't have a truck to load the car!!! But for sure they can't drive it!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

An old mate in the 90s had a Sierra Cosworth which he kept in the street without any problems.Not happy he moved to a house with a driveway.Within 2 months at the new house it was taken off the drive on the back of a transporter never to be seen again.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Mclaren722 said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


Thanks, I will have an ask around. Hope the recover goes well!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dash said:


> Probably went out of fashion with the invention of ear defenders.
> 
> It's cat and mouse, you put in a deterrent, they counter. Deterrent becomes useless - people stop using it. I guess if you're in a minority still using it, they might not be prepared.


So standard issue for car thieves is -
Signal jamming device
Laptop for key cloning
40amp fuse for starter motor
Ear defenders and
Bicycle clips. 
???

You need those in case there's a nest of vipers secreted under the drivers seat. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The fact is, if you have a gps installed, it sends constantly a signal so a thief can detect where the gps is and remove it or block it.
Then they can detect/copy your key signal with a jammer when you close the car the same day or day before..
This is the best way they can stole you the car!! Worst case they use a truck! Ahaha


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Went to use the car today - got in and the display showed my passenger door was ajar, as was the boot! I also saw a few items on the driver's seat which had been in the driver door lower compartment. In other words, someone had entered via the passenger door, had a look around and then did same in the boot and just lowered the doors ensuring no sound. I now don't know if it was left unlocked by me or if an issue with keyless. It was parked right outside my flat, which is unusual as I normally park at the bottom of the street or on an adjacent street. Yikes!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> Went to use the car today - got in and the display showed my passenger door was ajar, as was the boot! I also saw a few items on the driver's seat which had been in the driver door lower compartment. In other words, someone had entered via the passenger door, had a look around and then did same in the boot and just lowered the doors ensuring no sound. I now don't know if it was left unlocked by me or if an issue with keyless. It was parked right outside my flat, which is unusual as I normally park at the bottom of the street or on an adjacent street. Yikes!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That is worrying, sherry! However, I am glad that it sounds like nothing was taken? Or any damage was done to the car?

Also sound rather lucky that it was not in fact stolen, given the articles that say keyless start cars are very easy to steal once inside.

Would be worth trying to remember if you definitely locked the car or not? Otherwise it sounds like it can be entered into relatively easily without sign of damage or alarm going off? I have the normal key so make sure I double tap lock everytime but still has the keyless start function.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The keyless start doesn't address actually getting into the vehicle. But there are other ways for that, I'm not sure how resilient any remote central locking is to being intercepted if somebody is targeting you. I think the big risk for entry with a door button instead of a remote button is that if you park close to your house your car thinks you're still with the car and allows anybody to unlock.

Not sure how realistic the latter is though as our Renault has that on it (as standard, naturally) and you only need to step away from the car and it auto locks.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sherry this same situation has been reported many times so you are not alone. It seems it's just petty thieves looking for cash or mobiles etc. Rather than looking to steal the car. 
It's not clear whether they gain entry by transmitter blocking or by transmitter scanning or whether people do just forget to lock up on that one occasion. 
It happened to my brother - the night before it was due to go to Audi for a service strangely enough. ???
Best advice is to check your door is locked when you leave it and look out for any occupied suspicious cars parked up nearby.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I think I was just absent minded and didn't lock it, thank goodness that's all that happened. I actually left my wallet on the passenger seat overnight a while ago - that could have been bad. They probably saw the colour scheme and made a run for it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

An auto locksmith i know reckons you can jam any vag signal by pressing and holding your vag key while they attempt to use theirs.

I haven't tried it myself so can't confirm whether or not that is the case.

I often forget to lock mine to be honest, it's easy to not close the door properly. I usually get up next morning to find a wet seat where the rain has got in :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

placeborick said:


> I often forget to lock mine to be honest, it's easy to not close the door properly. I usually get up next morning to find a wet seat where the rain has got in :roll:


Where in the west midlands did you say you lived again? :roll:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The odd thing is that after i posted, I set off on my drive and went past a neighbouring mark 2 which also had its passenger door ajar. Freaky!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

For those of you who live in fear that your car's going to be stolen, try this method: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-36273548


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

LEIGH-H said:


> For those of you who live in fear that your car's going to be stolen, try this method:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-36273548


That's not subsidence or rain, look at the location, it's clearly the dead rising! The Zombie Apocalypse is nigh!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Property prices in a leafy terrace in South East London are set to soar, after Greenwich Council and TfL set out surprise plans for a new underground station...


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

placeborick said:


> An auto locksmith i know reckons you can jam any vag signal by pressing and holding your vag key while they attempt to use theirs.
> 
> I haven't tried it myself so can't confirm whether or not that is the case.
> 
> I often forget to lock mine to be honest, it's easy to not close the door properly. I usually get up next morning to find a wet seat where the rain has got in :roll:


I just tried this... I can confirm IT DOES JAM THE SIGNAL.

I held down the lock or unlock button on another Audi key and tried mine and it did nothing. Would not receive any signal.

Therefore when locking the cars guys I would make sure you see the lights flash/hear it lock before leaving the vehicle.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mclaren722 said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > An auto locksmith i know reckons you can jam any vag signal by pressing and holding your vag key while they attempt to use theirs.
> ...


I said that...thief can also copy your key signal and open the car as soon as you are far from it..years ago they did lose time with the key but the electric part/transponder was copied when the car unlocked..but now there is no key anymore!
in fact, everytime I was travelling and making a break on the highway' service area (easy place to stole a car), to close the car I always used the physical key! with this key is a long procedure but worths the car!


----------



## Denham5 (May 14, 2016)

Reading few a topics noticed this thread. Our other car is Range Rover and this theft problem with cloning of keys has hopefully been addressed by Land Rover. They have now added software to prevent any more than two keys being programmed for each car therefore hopefully preventing new keys being cloned.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Denham5 said:


> Reading few a topics noticed this thread. Our other car is Range Rover and this theft problem with cloning of keys has hopefully been addressed by Land Rover. They have now added software to prevent any more than two keys being programmed for each car therefore hopefully preventing new keys being cloned.


That sounds like a step forward! Would be interesting to see if they tested overriding the coding etc to mean someone can make more than 2 keys though. If a car can be tricked into thinking the key is present it may be easy to trick it into making another key when 2 have already been allocated. Hopefully not though!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Car manufacturers are good at mechanical engineering but they've always been a long way behind with systems and software. They are stumbling around and getting shown up in by the high tech world.

Cryptographically securing the communication between car and fob and preventing MITM attacks isn't hard, unless you go and reinvent the wheel and do it yourself.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I understand the technology goes forward fast so it's hard to prevent these thing, but it's absurd spend tenths thousands of money for a overvalue car, and more the optional to have then a key that can be copied!!
For instance, leather on A8 13000€, B&O 7000€..wtf?! The a key easy to be copied..


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

The manufacturers have their hands tied on this one simply because the eu ruling on a third party garage being able to fully service and fix your car, that means on cars without actual real keys being able to program a new key via the obd port. As the kit for this is freely available as we all know from the number of people modding their car settings  it's easy for the neds to us this as an easy way of taking the car. However what manufacturers haven't done is make these ports impossible to access easily either by locking them or putting them somewhere very difficult. The classic BMW issue was to break the window which the [smiley=argue.gif] had found on several newer models did not set the alarm of, reach in through the window and program a key..............there are all sorts of threads across the net about cutting switches into the obd port wiring etc to disable them until they are required, but all would effect your warranty if it goes horribly wrong. not sure limiting the keys would have any effect on this as once you have access (even if an alarm is going of as who takes any notice of a car alarm anyway ) you could delete a key as this would have to be an option in case you lost your keys..


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Has there been any reported keyless thefts of mk3 TT's? I think that's what I'd be checking first, before I spend money on additional security for my car :? I personally know of an RS4 (2014 plate) that was stolen in this way - but when I collected my TTS I did ask about this and the dealer seemed very confident it's not a problem with Audis now. Must say, I have search the web for something on the Mk3 and come up blank. Maybe the dealer is right?

Whilst on the subject, I've had a car stolen (broke in house, stole keys) and it is a gut wrenching experience, but it is only a car. Your car insurance policy and GAP insurance (RTI+), takes away the pain of theft. My car was two years old and after the two insurance pay outs I was able to go straight out and buy a new car... Ultimately, if they want your car, they'll take it... having said that, I had the house alarmed after the theft and fitted additional security lighting. I also keep all keys in a key safe hidden upstairs when I am in the house - when I leave the house, the keys go with me - even if the car is staying on the drive. Spare keys I don't even keep at my house


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Tried out the remote block today on two Golfs and my car at work,yes it does work.The owners did not believe me at first when I said I can stop you locking/un-locking your car.Not good.I expect VAG must know about it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

90TJM said:


> Tried out the remote block today on two Golfs and my car at work,yes it does work.The owners did not believe me at first when I said I can stop you locking/un-locking your car.Not good.I expect VAG must know about it.


So presumably if someone broke in and stole your keys from downstairs you could stop them getting in to your car by pressing and holding the keyfob for another VAG car.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Your spare may work.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > Tried out the remote block today on two Golfs and my car at work,yes it does work.The owners did not believe me at first when I said I can stop you locking/un-locking your car.Not good.I expect VAG must know about it.
> ...


Pretty much, yes. I can see it now... pretending not to see or realise they are stealing the car whilst holding down the button on the other remote during the phone call with the police to get them to the car! Could be quite amusing to watch if the thief was clueless!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

That would work but you can still manually unlock a car with the key inside the fob


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

90TJM said:


> Your spare may work.


Your spare would just open the car for them I would imagine.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Not if you hold down the lock button.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

No I'm talking about using a fob from a different VAG car. I have 2 such fobs in my house. Both of which work.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

90TJM said:


> Not if you hold down the lock button.


Ah got you :lol:


----------

